# How many ports do you maintain?



## CodeBlock (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got a few of my ports committed today, they're my first ports. So I maintain 3 right now. How many do you maintain, and which ones?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

I maintain 2 ports multimedia/playd and multimedia/playd2

But I also want to port latest and greatest scilab and lyx to freebsd [Don't have time yet]



you didn't mention your ports


----------



## Voltar (Aug 14, 2009)

I currently don't maintain any, although I'd like to, I think it would be a good learning experience.

It seems that a lot of the easy/simple stuff to start with is all taken.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 14, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you didn't mention your ports



I maintain comms/rubygem-callsign, comms/callsign, and graphics/rubygem-imagesize.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

use port and /port bb code surrounded by []


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 14, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> use port and /port bb code surrounded by []



Ah, bad me, not reading the docs again... xD  Thanks, fixed my post


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 14, 2009)

i maintain two ports, multimedia/mlt and multimedia/kdenlive, and i'm a developer of the latter, too


----------

